# SW Emerald Urethane Trim Enamel through Graco TC Pro



## rexus31 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm currently finishing up the lid of a small cabinet I built and I'm having an issue getting a smooth finish. I'm spraying SW Emerald Urethane Trim Enamel (deep base, blue color) and I keep getting pimples in the finish once it dries. I'm using a 414 tip and have the gun set to 4. The paint is strained using a fine cone strainer, the spray pattern seems nice and the paint goes on okay but it's drying rough. I've confirmed the surface is clean before spraying and there's no other debrit present so I'm pretty confident it's happening with the application or drying. I've sanded, cleaned and reshot twice with the same results. Any ideas?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

why would you spray that tiny thing with a 414? Switch to a 210 or 208


----------



## rexus31 (Mar 11, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> why would you spray that tiny thing with a 414? Switch to a 210 or 208


I have a 210. I'll give that a go.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you a professional painter?


----------



## rexus31 (Mar 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you a professional painter?


I am not.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

